# Vote for Machu Picchu



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Piedraliza (Dec 13, 2006)

A video of machupicchu. Who's the lady singer? well, it is Gloria estefan, one of the famous spanish singers of latinamerica.


----------

